# Pictures of your past and today foals



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are fun 
Calypso at 6 months old








Now at 16 months old










Cobalt








Now at 15 months old


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow they are beautiful!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

These are always fun 

1 week:




















13 months:


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Oh gosh this is gonna be fun 

Talon 0-3 months:

















Talon Now age 4:


















Zoey at 1 month:









Zoey on her last full day, day before her first b-day:










Rain 0-1 week:

















Rain Now age 2:


























Magnum 0-3 weeks:

















Magnum Now 2 yrs:


















Buttercup 0-2 weeks:

















Buttercup Now late yearling:

















Fezick late weanling:









Fezick Now 5 yrs old:


























Oggi our newest yearling:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

*sigh* Talon is such a cutie.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeous coloring on all of them. It's crazy the amount change that happens from the time they are only a few weeks old until now. Would love to see more pics!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I love you 2 boys their beautiful!!! And the friesian foal OMG I love friesians just about as much as i love paint their so beautiful!! Magnum, buttercup and Fezick are my appaloosas and they will always continue to get whiter every year as they get older, it is neat although i was hoping that magnums blanket would stay visible but its disappearing more and more


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

wow :shock: Magnum looks like 2 completely different horses!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww this thread is going to be sooo cute.  Great pictures, everyone- they are all adorable!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Daisy Duke 
3 days old









Daisy 2-3month old


















3 month old-4 month old









4-5 month old

















Now 6 month old


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

WOW, All of your horses are beautifull!!


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Ohhh, All your babies are gorgeous! Here is Kadie at 8 weeks old:





















And Kadie at 13 months old, a blondie


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They are too cute!  Love the pics!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

What a great idea for a thread! I am digging "watching" these babies grow up! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh I like this thread! All the babies are gorgeous!

This is Poppy few hours old.









This is 1 week.









This is 3 months.









And this is now, 11 days short of 6 months and currently standing at around 13.3hh.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

woah he's a big boy!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Lol, sorry she's a girlie. :lol: My vet and farrier think she'll make around 15.3hh. Her sire was 16hh and dam 15hh. She's already catching mummy up!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Meggy, I love her. Beautiful markings and I love bay pintos, one of my favorite colors


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww thankyou Sara. I think all the babies on this thread are gorgeous, yours included. What a hansome fella he is. :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Poppy's growing up so fast!

She's just beautiful!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Have yall read my topic on buying, selling,leasing, topices unfortally Iam selling Daisy Duke here the link http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15628


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I love looking at baby pictures

Saro: day one with poopy butt








Saro: around 4-6 months








Saro: 2 years (photo taken spring 2008)









Shiloh: day one








Shiloh: around 4-6 months








Shiloh: 2years (photo taken today) Can you see the poor babys rash?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh soo cute!  Love the coloring.


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

What a fun thread, I am seeing some gorgeous horses here. thanks for sharing.
Here is our youngest, Rocky at weanling, 9 months and now at 14 months.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow Fancyappy I would have never thought his mane would turn that light. I'm always amazed at facial markings. When they are babies the markings seem to dominate the face. Then when they grow up they are hardly noticeable. 
You can't see it but Saro was born with a huge white star that seemed to take up her whole forehead. Now I don't even notice it.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Aww all of your babies horse are so cute!! and so beautiful!!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Tessie at two days old:








And at four months:








She's already over 12 hands! It's crazy.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Very neat thread! It's really interesting to see how some of the foals' coloring has changed over time. 

Luna hasn't changed too drastically:

Making her entrance:









One week:









One month:









Four months:









Today at almost 17 months:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

This is Tomahawk (named for his marking), but everyone at the barn calls him Squirt except his owner. :] He's not my colt, but I thought I'd put his baby picture on here since I take care of him and handle him everyday. Don't worry he wasn't stuck. lol I'm pretty sure he's a few weeks old in this picture.


----------



## Rocky31 (Sep 21, 2008)

Great pictures - it's so fun watching them grow!


----------

